# KEPLER'S EMERALD GREEN BOTTLE



## crozet86 (Feb 25, 2010)

This is a emerald green bottle i dug yesterday.It is embossed:KEPLER'S on all 4 shoulders.I was wondering what this bottle held and im sure it is common.


----------



## crozet86 (Feb 25, 2010)

Base is marked wellcome chemist works


----------



## epackage (Feb 25, 2010)

Scroll down to page 312...not sure what it could have been, seems they made all kinds of stuff...Jim
http://www.jameslindlibrary.org/pdf/theses/williams-2005.pdf


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Eddie,

 How's yer snowpile? Thats a great Color. There's an amber one over here: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-18974/tm.htm






 Wellcome, Burroughs, Burroughs, Welcome & Co. Were huge UK companies. They have since morphed into corporate giganticus Glaxo-Wellcome.






 There's a ton of information at this place. Tons more and great pictures Over Here.






 There's One For Sale in New Zealand, and I suspect others at flealand. They made a plethora of products over the years.


----------



## epackage (Feb 25, 2010)

Amber on Fleabay.....http://cgi.ebay.com/KEPLER-WELLCOME...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item20a82ffdd6


----------



## crozet86 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Jim , now that i see the amber i believe i have dug one of these before.

 Surfaceone: Our snow is about gone here,had a slight dusting last night and i hope the last one for the year lol.


----------



## canada (Feb 26, 2010)

Commonly found here in Canada, 2 sizes. I read somewhere that they contained a thick malt extract tonic that was spread on bread, toast, etc. Similar to the British '' Marmite''.


----------

